# Hi guys :)



## Colibri (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello all! My name is Aaron, I'm 18 and I'm from Ireland. I'm currently studying under Sifu John O' Riordan in Wing Chun kung-fu. Loving it so far, been doing it for about a month now 


Nice to be here, this place seems very friendly


----------



## l_uk3y (Oct 7, 2010)

Greetings Aaron.

Glad your enjoying your Wing Chun training thus far. Is Wing Chun your first martial art?

Hope to verbally spar in the near future.
Luke


----------



## Colibri (Oct 7, 2010)

l_uk3y said:


> Greetings Aaron.
> 
> Glad your enjoying your Wing Chun training thus far. Is Wing Chun your first martial art?
> 
> ...



Hello 

I was a student at a TKD dojang back in 2003 for about 2 years, and in 2008 I was a wushu student for a few months, where I studied contemporary longfist 

Nice to meet you!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Peace & Harmony (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome my friend!


----------



## Colibri (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

